# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  إستعدادات الهليل لمواجهة ديجوليبا المالي ومجهودات جبارة ...

## Deimos

*مع تحيات الأخ الحبيب محمد عامر بشير ...


*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*ههههههههههههه
حلوه لكن والله
ابداع
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*داير تجنن الناس دي مالك يا عزو كفايه عليهم ازرق مكه 
ولا عايز تنتقم عشان اتهموك 
تهي تهي 


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					





هم للوقت داك بلعبو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هههههههههههههههاي
الله يجازي محنك يا عزو
لكن بتاعت بلاتر دي مبالغة
*

----------


## الدلميت

*الله يجازيك يا عبد العزيز .. الجماعة ديل ما أحبطهم شديد
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله مبالغة تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

* لكن مبالغه والله ياعزو
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*رائع يا عزنا

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*والله يا عزو متعة متعة متعة
واصل وعذبهم
يديك الف عافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزو ياعزو 

ايه الابداعات دي ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*انت يا اخوي كم مرة انا حزرتك من مشي البحر دة 
لكن ما  بآآآآآآلغتة يا عزو




*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هههههههههه ههههههه
حلوه بالجد ياعزو 
عملت ليهم نفسيات
                        	*

----------


## قدورة

*حلوة حلوة وملعوبة 
ابداع شديد  والله يديك العافية 
وعذبتهم عذاب شديد
*

----------

